

How Much Do You Print? The Redbox Model for Printing Services - kadavy
http://www.kadavy.net/blog/posts/the-red-box-model-for-printing-services/

======
andyangelos
An antiquated version of the printer vending machine existed via the grocery
store copy machine - .10 per copy.

Appears Kinkos has done a better job of remaining flexible with their business
model than the blockbusters and video stores of the world by accommodating
remote printing.

~~~
kadavy
Yeah, the grocery store copy machine still exists some places - if only there
were a way to print documents to them.

The Kinko's docstore is a great idea, I think, but they need to find a way to
take all of the human contact out of the small jobs.

